# Nicest People I have Ever Known Were Murdered Last Night



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I know most of you are in MA..but if you're in the CT/NY/NJ area please keep a lookout for this scumbag. These were good honest people. 

Fairfield-WTNH, Feb. 2, 2005 11:00 PM) _ The owners of a jewelry store are dead following an armed robbery in Fairfield.

State police are assisting Fairfield police on this case.

They say just about 6 p.m. a man walked into the Donnelly Jewelry store and shot the owners.

Timothy Donnelly died at the scene and Kimberly Ann Donnelly was pronounced dead at the hospital.

Witnesses say they heard several gunshots. This is the first murder in Fairfield in 9 years.

"I am shocked."

A Fairfield resident cannot believe that a robber shot and killed two people just two blocks from the police station in downtown Fairfield.

Susie Burian says,"I am absolutely petrified that something like this could happen at rush hour, in downtown Fairfield."

Police say a man walked into the Donnelly's Jewelry store on the Post Road and killed Timothy Donnelly and his wife, Kimberly Ann Donnelly, both were 52-years-old.

"It is horrifying. Absolutely horrifying. In the middle of town, it is just unbelievable," says Bob Goldstein, victims' neighbor.

Police say the store has been here for close to 20 years. The two were fixtures in the community.

Susan Goldstein, neighbor, says,"If anything happens to Mr. Donnelly I will never feel the same way because he was part of the scene, the birds, the water. He was just a disciplined being who connected with nature and it would rock my world."

Police say the gunman fled on foot toward the train station and got into a dark colored SUV. Fairfield police say this could be related to other robberies.

"We have been working with authorities here in Connecticut and Nassau County, Westchester County, and Rockland County New York," says Det. Sgt. Gene Palazzolo.

Police say it has been years since anyone was murdered in Fairfield.

Residents and those who knew the Donnelly say this is too much to take.

"I pray for him and we all have to pray right now. It is about prayer," says Goldstein.

Police say the store has been robbed before but there has never been any violence. Police are looking to see if there is any surveillance video at either the store or possibly at the train station, which is just a couple of blocks away.


The suspect has been described as a white man in his 20s, with a stocky build, 5-11 with short curly hair. 

The Donnellys are survived by a large extended family and two adult children. 










(Fairfield-AP/WTNH, Feb. 3, 2005 Updated 12:35 PM) _ A New York man is being sought in the killings of the two owners of a Fairfield jewelry store that was the target of a holdup last night.

Police say 23-year-old Christopher DiMeo is a suspect in a series of robberies and murders at jewelry stores in Connecticut and New York, including the killings of the couple in Fairfield. 

Fairfield police consider DiMeo armed and very dangerous. 

Kimberly and Timothy Donnelly, both 52, were gunned down last night at their store, Donnelly Jewelry, on the Post Road in Fairfield. 

DiMeo, a parole violator who has a criminal record for other burglaries and robberies, is a suspect in the Fairfield robbery and killings and three earlier robberies of jewelry stores in Westchester, Rockland and Nassau counties in New York. 

DiMeo, armed with a pistol, is believed to be operating a black 1999 Honda Passport that was stolen in California in October. He may have switched license plates. 




Thank you for reading.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

These are the Donnelly's

















This is the guy that did it.









He fled in a 1999 Honda Passport stolen in California, most likely the plates have been changed.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

That's awful. I could never just walk up to an innocent person and kill them. It's just awful what people are like out there.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah. I guess when you're on heroin anything seems like a viable option. It's horrible to say, but I wish it had been another jewelry store, not the Donnelly's.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

kttref";p="55475 said:


> *Yeah. I guess when you're on heroin anything seems like a viable option. It's horrible to say, but I wish it had been another jewelry store, not the Donnelly's.*


*I wish it hadn't happened to anyone.
No, correction; I wish he put the gun in his mouth and killed himself. Piece of crap scumbag...*


----------



## goirish (Dec 22, 2002)

Media is reporting that the suspect has been captured without incident in Atlantic City.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey thanks for the news, that's great! With the way this Ross case is going - who knows what will hapen to DiMeo. I hope he gets max. whatever they give him!


(Atlantic City-WTNH/AP, Feb. 4, 2005 Updated 3:29 PM ) _ The man wanted for the murders of two Fairfield jewelry store owners was arrested by police in Atlantic City, New Jersey.

Authorities have been looking for 23-year-old Christopher DiMeo of New York. He's a suspect in four robberies and three killings at jewelry stores in Connecticut and New York. 

Wednesday night, Kimberly and Timothy Donnelly, both 52 from Bridgeport, were found shot to death at their store, Donnelly Jewelry. 

Fairfield Police tell News Channel 8 that at 12:15 p.m. today, police surrounded the Ashcroft Motor Inn in Atlantic City. At approximately 3:00pm DiMeo was arrested without incident.

A female companion also was taken into custody. 

Police say bullets used in the Fairfield killings matched those used to kill a store manager in Glen Head, New York.


----------



## JellyFish (Dec 29, 2004)

It doesn't matter what they do to him, it won't bring these good people back. 

Were they armed, by the way? If not, it's a damn shame. 

The reaction of people in that town "I can't believe it happened here" never ceases to irritate me. It CAN happen anywhere and quite often does. 

People seem to think that because they live in a nice area or a nice town or whatever that they are immune from crime. Wishing it were that way just doesn't make it so and, all too often it seems, they find out the hard way.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

JellyFish";p="55640 said:


> It doesn't matter what they do to him, it won't bring these good people back.
> 
> Were they armed, by the way? If not, it's a damn shame.
> 
> ...


I don't know if they were armed or not, but I'd say almost complete certainty that they were not. They were the type of people that would much rather get hurt then hurt someone, let alone own a weapon.

The people in my town "can't believe it happened here" because it doesn't happen here very often. The last murder was, I believe, 9 years ago and was a domestic. My town is very sheltered, people here believe because most of them are upper-middle class that nothing would happen like that. Reality hits them when we have random drive-by's and the fact that the town next to us has the highest gang rate per capita on the whole east coast.

You're right, it CAN happen to anyone, but if you told people in my town that, they'd deny it to the death. They don't know any other way. Yes, they do learn the hard way, I just wish it wasn't these two people who had to teach a town of 60,000 people this lesson.

So please, don't sit there and knock my town, pray for the Donnelly family. The surviving members need all the support they can get. They don't care who learned a lesson or how, all they care about is that two members of their family are dead.


----------



## JellyFish (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh lord, I didn't mean to knock your town or the victims. Please accept my apologies, I think what I said came out harsher than intended. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

JellyFish";p="55658 said:


> Oh lord, I didn't mean to knock your town or the victims. Please accept my apologies, I think what I said came out harsher than intended.
> 
> Sorry about that.


Don't worry about it. I'm just slightly on edge, I was going to go visit them on Friday and this is hard. I didn't even know them as well as some did. Just be careful what you say, your right it can happen to anyone, more people in my town now realize it.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

The scumbag kid looks like a Junked out Backstreet Boy. Hopefully he will have fun in his DOC cell


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

i was wtching NYC news just now, they have him and his girl, they waived extradition, and his mom is already in the clink....
this is one crime that doesn't bring anyone any justice!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

One of the guys my husband works with said "It's a damn shame the bastard didn't put up a fight..." Would have saved us taxpayers some money...and made a heck of a lot of people happy if it was over.


----------

